
Google Shares, Monetizes, and Exploits Your Data Without 'Selling' It - weare138
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/google-says-it-doesnt-sell-your-data-heres-how-company-shares-monetizes-and
======
harry8
GPL software. Google's end run around the licensee for the software they
needed to exist was to distribute access to the software not the software
itself and so keep their changes closed. All take. Throw some crumbs. Maybe.
If they feel it's on their interests. GPL worries? Ha!

They don't sell your data they sell access to their analysis of it. There's a
symmetry there in what they're doing there. Don't be evil.

------
kyboren
I think there's a much simpler and more powerful way to describe the
relationship: Google are digital pimps.

You're not paying for any services because you're getting tricked out and your
pimp is raking in dough from the Johns.

------
Spivak
I’m sure the EFF know what they’re doing but I feel like this just creates
more confusion from a marketing standpoint.

The EFFs messaging could be something short and sweet like “selling insights
is selling data” and letting people know that an ad agency telling Google
“show this ad to people who just got home from work” isn’t any less creepy
than Google just giving the ad agency people’s schedules.

~~~
solipsism
_letting people know that an ad agency telling Google “show this ad to people
who just got home from work” isn’t any less creepy than Google just giving the
ad agency people’s schedules._

Maybe you mean, "explaining to people why..." You can't "let people know" an
opinion.

I don't say this to be pedantic. We need to realize that the public doesn't
always feel the same way about things as we do. I agree with informing people,
but I don't agree with telling them how to feel about things.

